
Show HN: I built an app to keep track of my followers in all my accounts - ngranja19
http://trackmyaudience.xyz
======
gtldexplosion
This is awesome OP. The most missed metric in social platforms that I wish we
could get is new followers vs lost followers vs total followers. Not sure if
any social APIs support that anymore.

------
ngranja19
Hi everyone. For the last 3 weeks, I’ve been working on the following project.
The thing is that I own several accounts for my projects, some Instagram
accounts, twitters, mail chimp lists, GitHub repositories, etc (you know what
I mean). So it was really hard to keep track of how my audience was growing
(or not) in any of them. I never remind how many followers, or subscriber I
have in each one, and if my audience on them is really growing. Any of the
most known platforms has a historical view neither :( .

So I decided to build my own solution. I create a very simple app, that sends
directly to your inbox a report showing the followers (subscribers, etc) you
have in your accounts. Also, it saves the historical data, so it shows how
much your audience has grown.

I choose for an email report, because I don’t want another app to remember, I
don’t want to have to log in and check metrics in a dashboard. I prefer to
receive a scheduled report that I could check when I read my emails. Easy and
simple. I tell you, is really exciting to check your emails and see you have
received a new report, willing to see what your audience is growing. As I
really enjoyed the result, I decided to release it to the world. Is FREE, but
I added a premium plan, to see if I can make some money with it haha.

For the tech lovers: I built it with ExpressJS (Node), Vuejs + Bulma, Mysql DB
and Nodemailer. I would love to answer any technical questions if you have
any.

------
kburman
Nice website but the wrong audience. Try posting it somewhere where people
from the marketing department can see it.

~~~
ngranja19
thanks! I will. But I think there are people here that could find it useful or
interesting as well.

------
forpace
How to use this website?

~~~
ngranja19
what do you mean? Is really simple, just go to
[https://trackmyaudience.xyz](https://trackmyaudience.xyz), in the home page
there is a How it Works? section with just 3 steps that shows with gifs how it
works. Let me know if I can help you with something else

